# "Gol" Cigarini da centrocampo, ma annullato.



## Tifo'o (15 Marzo 2019)

Gran gol quello di Cigarini del Cagliari contro la Fiorentina. Il giocatore segna da centrocampo su punizione, tuttavia il gol viene annullato dal momento che la punizione era a due.

Video della prodezza qua in basso


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Marzo 2019)




----------

